# Passwortschutz mit NGINX



## Android_Garden (25. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Webserver und würde den gerne mit einem Passwort absichern, da der Inhalt rein Privat verwendet werden soll. Nun war meine erste Überlegung das ganze über die nginx config und "auth_basic" abzusichern, das ganze funktioniert auch soweit. Das einzige Problem was ich damit habe: ich kann das Passwort nicht im Browser speichern lassen. Mach ich da vielleicht etwas Falsch?

Da es, auch wenn es nur Privat genutzt wird, vorallem für die älteren Usern etwas zu umständlich ist jedesmal das Kennwort inkl. Passwort einzugeben suche ich nach einer Passenden Lösung hierfür.

Meine zweite Idee war, dass ich das ganze mittels PHP und MySQL mit einem Script und einer Anmeldeseite realisiere. Dazu müsste ich aber auf jeder Seite die ich damit schützen will das PHP-Script einbauen welches prüft ob der User angemeldet ist. Scheint mir aber ein wenig umständlich zu sein wenn ich in diesem geschützten Bereich ein Wiki realisieren will.

Nun meine Frage an euch: Bin ich mit meinen überlegungen auf dem richtigen weg oder befinde ich mich auf einem Holzweg?
Gibt es vielleicht elegantere Lösungen für meine Problem?

Nochmal kurze zusammenfassung der Situation:
Ich habe eine domain mit einer subdomain und einem Wiki und will das ganze mittels Passwortschutz nur einem von mir genehmigten Personenkreis zugang erlauben. Es sollte zudem die möglichkeit bestehen das Kennwort und den Benutzername der User im Browser speichern zu lassen.

Danke schon mal für eure Unterstützung


----------

